# Japanese Baseball Games



## PhotonGuy (Sep 28, 2020)

I've never been to a Japanese Baseball game but if I ever visit Japan, which I hope to, I will definitely want to go to a ballgame. 

Anyway, I was wondering in Japan when they play Baseball if a batter hits the ball far enough to run a triple, instead of running to third base if the batter would stop at first base and only run a single. In the USA of course a batter is going to take advantage of an opportunity to run to third base instead of stopping at first or second base if they hit the ball far enough to be able to do so but in Japan Im wondering if they would ever stop at first base, even if they can safely make it to third base.


----------



## jobo (Sep 28, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> I've never been to a Japanese Baseball game but if I ever visit Japan, which I hope to, I will definitely want to go to a ballgame.
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering in Japan when they play Baseball if a batter hits the ball far enough to run a triple, instead of running to third base if the batter would stop at first base and only run a single. In the USA of course a batter is going to take advantage of an opportunity to run to third base instead of stopping at first or second base if they hit the ball far enough to be able to do so but in Japan Im wondering if they would ever stop at first base, even if they can safely make it to third base.


why do you think that maybe so, is a far more intesting question ?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 28, 2020)

jobo said:


> why do you think that maybe so, is a far more intesting question ?


Well in Japan apparently they have this philosophy, and it applies to the martial arts, that its all about the journey not the destination.

That's why Im thinking that a Japanese Baseball player will only run to first base when they can run to third, they want to get the most out of their journey around the plates, they're not so concerned with making it to their destination of Home Plate.


----------



## jobo (Sep 28, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Well in Japan apparently they have this philosophy, and it applies to the martial arts, that its all about the journey not the destination.
> 
> That's why Im thinking that a Japanese Baseball player will only run to first base when they can run to third, they want to get the most out of their journey around the plates, they're not so concerned with making it to their destination of Home Plate.


have you seen japanese runners in the Olympics,  they dont seem to stop  and walk after the first lap of a 4 lap race, ir reduse to come out for the secobd half of a football match

so failing someone with axtual knowledge of Japanese  base ball , contradicting me, im say no


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 29, 2020)

jobo said:


> have you seen japanese runners in the Olympics,  they dont seem to stop  and walk after the first lap of a 4 lap race, ir reduse to come out for the secobd half of a football match
> 
> so failing someone with axtual knowledge of Japanese  base ball , contradicting me, im say no


Well in the east they don't seem to be goal oriented like Americans are, for them its all about the journey not the destination at least in the martial arts it is. As for me, Im way too goal oriented to be like that, at least when Im doing something Im very serious about such as the martial arts.


----------



## jobo (Sep 29, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Well in the east they don't seem to be goal oriented like Americans are, for them its all about the journey not the destination at least in the martial arts it is. As for me, Im way too goal oriented to be like that, at least when Im doing something Im very serious about such as the martial arts.


i think your just rehashing cliches  the japanese from my observation, seem a very competative people,  , they didnt get half way to pearl habour and then stop did they and say never mind world domination its all about the journey


----------



## granfire (Oct 21, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Well in the east they don't seem to be goal oriented like Americans are, for them its all about the journey not the destination at least in the martial arts it is. As for me, Im way too goal oriented to be like that, at least when Im doing something Im very serious about such as the martial arts.


Yikes
Where did you get this information?!


----------

